# Solved: Printer not printing multiple copies



## cmutech (May 20, 2010)

Hey guys, I have an end user who is using a Windows 7 machine and is connected locally to an HP P2035n laserjet printer. Recently she has been unable to print multiple copies of a word document. She is trying to print a range or pages from a document. Whats strange is that I can sign in as an admin user and print without any problems at all, so I dont think it's a printer issue. One thing I have gotten is that if I i disable the collating she can print the ranges fine, but when I enable it she can only print one copy at a time. So that has be a little stumped. I have updated the driver, disconnected/reconnected the printer. Restarted the spooler, I have the print processor set to WinPrint, Mopier is enabled. And I have been trolling google for a while now without luck. Do you guys have any suggestions?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

The ability to print multiple copies is almost always tied to the printer driver, so it doesn't make much sense. It makes even less sense that it works if you disable collating. I would contact HP and see if they have had issues with their driver and Windows 7.
Also, make sure you got the most recent driver from here (and for the correct type of Windows 7.)
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...d=3662025&submit.y=4&submit.x=9&lang=en&cc=us


----------



## cmutech (May 20, 2010)

Yea, I got It figured out, I ended up removing the printer again. But this time I unplugged the printer from the machine, I went into the print manager > Driver list and removed two different drivers that were made for the P2035n printer. I then restarted the machine. Then I plugged the printer back in, powered the printer on and let it run through the setup Wizard. I then went into the settings and disabled Mopier mode. And now I't appears to be working fine. Thanks for your response!


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Glad you got it fixed - printers can be a real pain at times!


----------

